

Follow 3 startups through the SpringBoard Mobile accelerator - pospischil
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2012/09/startup-diary/

======
mrbailey
Love it, can't wait to see the progression!

------
mksltr
Awesome, thanks for this!

------
cartagenam4
really cool! we can learn as they learn I hope.

------
tdenison
Phenomenal!

